# Cutting bands?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

How do I make sure that my bands are as consistent as possible when cutting them with a rotary cutter?

Often times they are virtually perfect, other times there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Use a fine point pen to make your marks. Place your straight edge precisely. Maintain FIRM pressure on your straight edge. Keep your rotary cutter sharp. Keep your rotary cutter straight up & down as you make your cut. Go slow enough to keep the cutter against your straight edge.

And before you knock yourself out, please know that it is impossible to duplicate the precision of die cut bands with a rotary cutter. You can get pretty close though...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Quilters Ruler and self healing mat.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> Use a fine point pen to make your marks. Place your straight edge precisely. Maintain FIRM pressure on your straight edge. Keep your rotary cutter sharp. Keep your rotary cutter straight up & down as you make your cut. Go slow enough to keep the cutter against your straight edge.
> 
> And before you knock yourself out, please know that it is impossible to duplicate the precision of die cut bands with a rotary cutter. You can get pretty close though...


Thanks for the sound advice bud!



brucered said:


> Quilters Ruler and self healing mat.


Don't have the quilter's ruler, but I have the self-healing mat.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The quilters jig will allow you cut various width of straights and tapers easily, with no need for pens or marking them.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, I had forgotten all about Can Opener's video. I remember telling myself to pick up a quilters rule when I saw it- heck to get old old boys...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That's the video that had me purchasing one.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Eazy peazy! Wow 1-3\4" that's some serious butter bands!


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks buds!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Keep it tight while cutting.

Push the rule and try to distribute the force.

Do not stop while cutting! Go through.

Stand up and cut from top to down.

Keep the angle.

Btoon's Jig is one of the best way. It helps a lot. I guess you can still buy that or make your own.

I have a plexi jig for my usual cuts.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the video, definetly will give it a try


----------

